# (2) SVS PC12-NSB v. (1) PC12-PLUS



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

Just curious which would be "better" 

(2) SVS PC12-NSB (approx $1050)
or
(1) PC12-PLUS (approx $1000)


Current system:
Paradigm Reference Studio 100s V2 (& their CC Center and polk audio surround)
Onkyo TX-797 Receiver
Behring BFD (waiting for a sub....)
Room 11x14x7.5
Music 50% HT 50%

I like to walk around and pace and lol.... so with my current single sub (Polk Audio PSW110) I hear BIG variances when i walk around, something my Behringer BFD can not fix since it varies by location.

*Would (2) of the NSBs in opposing sides of the 14ft wall (flaking my Paradigms) sound better then a single PLUS?
*
I have a primary position, but *I like to move around*. :rofl2:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

One good sub is IMO better than 2 lesser subs, but with SVS they do make good subs and have done for a while now so it sort of makes that conclusion slightly harder to decide on what to do in this situation, but looking at the PC12-NSB you may well be better off with going for 2 of them over the single PC12-PLUS as I'm sure for a budget sub it hits well above it's price point and will offer a more evenly spread bass response in your room and it should be more than enough to satisfy your bass needs...

I would email the same question to SVS and see what they come back with.


----------



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

I talked to Jack at SVS and his opinion was to go with (2) NSDs in my case. Once I get the Sub I can decide if I want to get a 2nd one or just wait.


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm with recruit on this one. The notion that one good sub is always better than two not-quite-as-good subs is a widely accepted one. Beyond that, the problems and difficulties associated with properly setting up and dialing in two subs far outweigh any of the output gains that a second sub may bring. I would strongly encourage you to consider a single Plus. 

Besides, it's unlikely that having two subs will eliminate these variances you mention. At best, it may change the locations of these variances or possibly change the number of locations. There's no guarantee that the number of locations won't increase or that the severity of the variance won't be greater. If you want the bass to be uniformly smooth anywhere and everywhere in the room, you'd likely need four subs placed in the center of each of the four walls. Naturally, that just quadrupled your cost and difficulty of setting them up.


----------

